# سامحنى



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*سامحنى*
 
​
_اخطأت ياالهى فسامحنى صلبت من اجلى وانا خاطىء 

افعل الشر كثيرا فى حياتى فيا الهى نجى نفسى لألا اموت موتا 

انر لى عينى لتبصر خلاصك يافاديا العجيب 

قدنى فى طريقك طريق الخلاص 

اكرمك واشكرك يارفيقى فياالهى انت صديقى ورفيق وحدتى 

ارفع يدك على وخذنى فى حضرتك لكى لا اخاف ثانية 

امسك بيدى وقدنى لانى اريد ان اكون معك 

فهل تقبلنى وتقبل توبتى وتقبلنى بين احضانك ؟


يامن صلبت لاجلى واهنت بسببى اقبلنى ولا تردنى 

فنفسى الحقيرة ضعيفة تريد احضانك يامخلصى 

فهل تسمع لاوجاعى سامحنى 

سامحنى فأنا خاطىء ارجو مغفرتك

سامحنى.............._​
​


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> _ارفع يدك على وخذنى فى حضرتك لكى لا اخاف ثانية
> 
> امسك بيدى وقدنى لانى اريد ان اكون معك _


 
*امين يارب*
*شكرا كاندى*
*صلاة جميله جدا *


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*صلاه رائعه يا كاندي *
*يارب سامحنا احنا الخطاه *
*رنا يباركك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اميييييييييييييييييييييين ويسامحنا كلنا يا كاندى

شكرا اختى


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *امين يارب*
> *شكرا كاندى*
> *صلاة جميله جدا *


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *صلاه رائعه يا كاندي *
> 
> *يارب سامحنا احنا الخطاه *
> 
> *رنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييييييين ويسامحنا كلنا يا كاندى
> 
> شكرا اختى


 
امين يارب

شكراااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## g_a_ll (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة حلوة جدا وطلب مسامحة من الرب  قوية جدا ومتاكدة مش حيردك خائب
امين


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

g_a_ll قال:


> صلاة حلوة جدا وطلب مسامحة من الرب قوية جدا ومتاكدة مش حيردك خائب
> امين


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

> يامن صلبت لاجلى واهنت بسببى اقبلنى ولا تردنى
> 
> فنفسى الحقيرة ضعيفة تريد احضانك يامخلصى
> 
> فهل تسمع لاوجاعى سامحنى



رووووووووووعة اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووعة اخت كاندي
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_سامحنى فأنا خاطىء ارجو مغفرتك

سامحنى..............ياااربي_


_شكرا على احلى واروع كلمات _

_الرب معك_
_محبتي_​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> _سامحنى فأنا خاطىء ارجو مغفرتك_​
> 
> _سامحنى..............ياااربي_​
> 
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاة جميلة جدا جدا ياكاندى


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا جدا ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> فنفسى الحقيرة ضعيفة تريد احضانك يامخلصى




*صلاه رااااااااائعه بجد

ميرسى خالص يا كاندى

ربنا يعووووضك*​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *صلاه رااااااااائعه بجد*​*
> 
> ميرسى خالص يا كاندى​
> 
> ربنا يعووووضك​*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------

